# Rudy Inlet



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Me and my bud Eric are headed to Rudy tomorrow. Anyone want to join us? We'll be there around 10-11 a.m.. We fished HRBT this evening and caught a bunch of croaker and a few flounder. Tossed all back. Targeting bigger fish tomorrow. Hopefully we'll see some of ya'll there! Later! 

BTW- we are going to be in our Ride 135's! Come one, come all!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Change of plans! We are headed to HRBT....winds blowing out of SW at 15-20 at the beach. Eric, Dan, and myself will be there.


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

And did you think it was going to be more sheltered at the HRBT ? Looked a little breezy for your paddle back from Mill Creekopcorn:


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

i was near the hrbt today with live croaker on floats. something took one in half and just missed my hook without a sign. ninja fish!


----------



## ToddF (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Jason,
Well met, and nice fishing with you and Eric on Saturday night. Like I said then, I'm more active on the WKFA forum, but I'll start paying some closer attention to this forum as well. With this board, that will make 6 local fishing forums to watch: WKFA, TKAA, POL, Tidal Fish, VBSF, and Pier&Surf. That almost leaves no time left for fishing!

As good as the windsurfing was yesterday, you guys must have gotten blown off the water, if you went out in kayaks.
cheers,
Todd F.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

we opted not to go to HRBT....to much wind. went out in Mill Crk instead.


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

Haven't seen a pup yet but have hit the trout. Y'all need to go across the HRBT and go from Hampton NORTH. The trout are in but they are as yet not too abundant especially after the freeze out last winter at Rudee. One sad sight seeing citation after citation DEAD on the bottom of Rudee in Feb & March this winter.


----------

